# Car starts but won't stay running!!



## rb25ds14 (Oct 23, 2003)

OK, we have a 86 BMW 325E, with a 2.7 6 cylinder. The car car cranks but runs for a second. If we hold the gas down a bit, the car stays running but evntually dies within a couple of seconds. We pull the plugs and they are fouled. If we crank it and don't give it gas at all it dies immediately. We replaced the distributor cap and rotor button, and it cranks much easier now, but still dies. Anyone have an idea, I'm thinking it might be the FPR, but we have no ECU codes popping up.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm afraid our E30 knowledge is probably somewhat limited. I hope you'll stick around, but I think you'll get more and better answers if you subscribe to this discussion list:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/E30/


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

That's happened to me twice. The first time, it was a fuel issue, and it was sovled by replacing the fuel filter and fuel pump fuse. There's also a fuel pump relay near the driver's side fender that can go.

The second time, which is now, it seems to be a vacuum leak. There was a crack in the boot that went from the AFM to the throttle body. Something to check. There's also a thick hose that comes off of that, over to the passenger's side, and there hooks into the ICV. Check both of those for cracks, and squirt carb cleaner into the ICV. Easy and very cheap things to check to start with...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, and the other thing I thought of - the fuel pumps only work for a second with the ignition on, then stop working unless they get a signal from the Motronic. So starting and dying could also be the main relay or the ECU.

I have had the advantage of having a friend in the club with an identical car, so at one point when my ABS was not working I swapped parts from his to find out what part was bad on mine. If you can find someone in the club with an eta who wouldn't mind spending an afternoon with you, that's a great thing.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Could also be dirty injectors. If the injectors are dirty, they could dribble,leading to a very rich mixture and fouled plugs.

What does teh fouling look like?

Black and sooty means too much fuel. 

Black and oily means oil getting into the cylinder.


----------

